# Green Wheel for Carlton SP4012



## tsevigny (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi.
Thank you all in advance. I am new to stump grinding. Not to tree work necessarily.
I am not in position to purchase a bigger diesel grinder at this time. I was curious if anyone has used the new Green Wheel on a smaller machine like mine. I do like the idea of less teeth and the argument that this wheel cuts more than it grinds. I am a newbie. Please advise.


----------



## zxcv (Aug 16, 2013)

Word of mouth is the best! I have used greenteeth for 6 years and nothing compares...


----------



## tsevigny (Aug 16, 2013)

zxcv said:


> Word of mouth is the best! I have used greenteeth for 6 years and nothing compares...


I was curious about the Green Wheel, not the teeth. Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 18, 2013)

I think the sandvik wheel will blow the green wheel out of the water.


----------



## tsevigny (Aug 18, 2013)

*Green wheel? Good? Or just ok?*

Yes. But the sand ok would cost many thousands. I guess I am curious if the green wheel is better than my current wheel with 900 series teeth.




2treeornot2tree said:


> I think the sandvik wheel will blow the green wheel out of the water.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Aug 18, 2013)

tsevigny said:


> Yes. But the sand ok would cost many thousands. I guess I am curious if the green wheel is better than my current wheel with 900 series teeth.



I think the green wheel is pretty expensive isnt it.


----------



## tsevigny (Aug 19, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think the green wheel is pretty expensive isnt it.



Yes, it's $1350.00. However, to install a sandvik might be as much as $3,000.
I am just curious how well the green wheels work. They were designed with smaller mores in mind. Thank you for the help.


----------



## zxcv (Aug 19, 2013)

tsevigny said:


> I was curious about the Green Wheel, not the teeth. Any thoughts?
> Thanks


I have read the testimonials on their website, it seams better then advertised. Have you seen the videos yet? Looks crazy smooth and less maintenance. If you get one post back and let us know how it works for you. Unfortunately i will have to wait until they have one for the 665.


----------



## zxcv (Sep 13, 2013)

tsevigny said:


> Hi.
> Thank you all in advance. I am new to stump grinding. Not to tree work necessarily.
> I am not in position to purchase a bigger diesel grinder at this time. I was curious if anyone has used the new Green Wheel on a smaller machine like mine. I do like the idea of less teeth and the argument that this wheel cuts more than it grinds. I am a newbie. Please advise.



Here is a link to another thread on it thought i would share.





ironstumper said:


> I took the plunge 3 months ago and "I Love It" Can't tell you if it's different from your setup. I switched from Vermeer's pro teeth. I'll tell you this. I have an old 665 Vermeer tow behind that I used to use on anything over 24" My 252's cutting so well now, I'm going to sell the big bertha. Switch over to a 35HP B&S and go make sawdust.



http://www.arboristsite.com/wesspur-tree-equipment-inc/221318.htm


----------



## tsevigny (Sep 22, 2013)

*Green Wheel- thank you for the information*

Thank you for responding.
Did you find that indeed the motor bogged down less with the Green Wheel?
I was also curious how easy it was to install.
Thank you again. I am very interested in your experience.




http://www.arboristsite.com/wesspur-tree-equipment-inc/221318.htm[/QUOTE]





zxcv said:


> Here is a link to another thread on it thought i would share.
> 
> Thank you for responding.
> Did you find that indeed the motor bogged down less with the Green Wheel?
> ...


----------



## Menchhofer (Sep 22, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> I think the sandvik wheel will blow the green wheel out of the water.




x2


----------



## tidy (Sep 26, 2013)

I saw a video demo of the greenwheel, the operator was cutting with the base of the wheel and his comments were that it is designed to cut across the grain-to me that seems a bit less than ideal. Anyone have comments on " Multi Tip"?


----------



## Creeker (Nov 21, 2013)

I just watched a utube of a machine fitted with a new Greenwheel tidy, I always try to cut in the vertical as that is how the 700 greenteeth on my 4012 work best. I was quite surprised to see him using the base of the Greenwheel across the grain. I guess its a try it out and see what works best. Wouldn't take long to find out.

I like the design feature that lifts the greenteeth size on the 4012 from 700 to 900 series teeth, being a bit bigger they might last a little long and having only 6 x 900 series teeth compared to the 20 x 700 series teeth could be financially advantageous.

Be interested to hear from anyone else using a new Greenwheel.


----------



## tidy (Nov 22, 2013)

Gday Creeker, I wonder how some of the more aggressive cutting systems go on our native hardwoods??? I'm on the hunt for a 4012 right now and 20 teeth sounds like a few too many, I know a couple of contract stump grinders that swear by multitip. I would be keen to hear from anybody that used both greenteeth (standard wheel) and multitip


----------



## Creeker (Nov 23, 2013)

tidy said:


> Gday Creeker, I wonder how some of the more aggressive cutting systems go on our native hardwoods??? I'm on the hunt for a 4012 right now and 20 teeth sounds like a few too many, I know a couple of contract stump grinders that swear by multitip. I would be keen to hear from anybody that used both greenteeth (standard wheel) and multitip




You should be happy with a 4012 tidy, very good little machine and 33hp Kubota diesel is an excellent motor. The cordless remote has been 100% reliable and i would say to get one of those when you do.

Mine is 5 1/2yrs old and done closer to 500hrs now so doesn't get heaps of work in country Vic.

Getting close to wearing out all the old Greenteeth cutters (20mm dia) / shoulders etc I have on hand and keen to fit up the new Greenteth LoPro (21mm) set up. Seem to find plenty of stones/rock/steel etc at times and hoping the slightly bigger (by 1MM) diameter cutters are more durable.

Time will tell.

That Greenwheel is also very interesting, very keen on the bigger X 6 only cutters as i said above. 

I haven't had any experience with the multitip cutters, sorry. Just looking at them I couldn't see much cutting being done with some of the tungsten carbide on the cutters. Not saying they are no good at all, just an opinion.

How is your search for a S/H 4012 going, I have no idea how they devalue with age/hours and never see many on the market particularly the diesel models.


----------



## tidy (Nov 23, 2013)

Yer the search for an sp4012 is not going great (rare as hens teeth 2nd hand)-after a 44hp diesel, not quite there yet coin wise either, local dealer advises they hold their value extremely well, I will purchase offshore if unable to locate low hours unit locally...

I use the 700 series green teeth on my handlebar grinder, its my opinion the teeth will hold similar edge in rocky soil regardless of size (700/900/1100), yet multitip only depends on 2 or so teeth holding edge whilst the rest clear out the muck.... (according to my research)


----------

